# Recycling gallon jugs



## WineYooper (Mar 3, 2012)

I know it's going to be an issue in the logistics but I have around 8 gallon jugs I am getting rid of and would rather share these than put them in the recycling bin. I have been getting so many 1.5L bottles from a local bar restaurant that I am changing over to these for skeeter pee storage and am in the process of building a new wine rack for 30 of the larger bottles. This will also allow me to make pee all winter long for the coming summer, when it's consumed by many. Don't know how well these would ship but if you pay the freight the bottles are free.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Great deal! I also have a lot but would never give tyhem up. I always buy or make a gallon more then I plan on putting in the carboy. This gives me plenty for topping up and an extra few bottles in the end. The 1.5 are great for storing wine when you rack down from the gallons. I don't bottle anything in gallon or 1.5 bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2012)

You have to have at least a few of these!!!!!


----------



## WineYooper (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, I have 8 left so am giving up about half. Also have a couple of 3L jugs as well. I do use them for over runs on the 5 or 6 gal batches and racking from 6 to five so am not giving up all, I know what you guys mean.


----------



## WineYooper (Mar 7, 2012)

Forget this offer if we have to ship. Unless you are close, shipping costs are crazy and you would be better off buying from the wine supply house or getting cheap wine by the gallon, drinking and reusing the bottles. Most of mine I got from friends who drink from the gallons. Oh well, I had good intentions.


----------



## Malarky (Mar 10, 2012)

What is your general location?


----------



## Stefani (Mar 10, 2012)

If you wouldn't mind holding them for a week or two I'd come and get them.

Would that be alright?


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry Malarky I did not see your post and when on this site the other day I had a PM from Stefani and found he worked about a mile from the hospital my wife is in now. He is the lucky recipient of 7 of them.


----------

